# Help! Fire went out over night pork shoulder



## jakus (Apr 24, 2011)

Help!

I started a 6 pound pork should on 4/23/11 @ 2pm

I easily made it to  140 in under four hours

@ 1am my dome temp was @ 250 and internal temp @ 175

4/24/11 @ 7 am dome temp @ 130 internal temp @ 141

As I write this @ 740am I have the fire going again dome temp @ 280 internal temp @ 133

What do I do?  Is it safe? I was trying to get an internal temp of 200


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 24, 2011)

Does the bone pull out clean? if so it hit 200°  and at 7 it was still above the danger zone so it's safe IMHO. what are your plans for it?


----------



## jakus (Apr 24, 2011)

Planning on pulling it.  Sandwiches.


----------



## bbally (Apr 24, 2011)

Use it,,,,, it is safe from the temp profile you listed.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you try to pull the bone out? if it has one. I'm thinking it got to 200° at some point and it's ready to pull the meat now.  see it you can shred a little meat. How it look for moistness?


----------



## jakus (Apr 24, 2011)

Just pulled the bone.  It came out clean.  It was very windy here last night, and I kept having to close down my Big Green Egg more and more to keep the fire in check.  Apparentally the wind died down overnight and then I wasn't getting enough airflow to sustain the fire. 

Is hitting 200 internal temp required?


----------



## jakus (Apr 24, 2011)

The meat that was exposed by pulling out the bone is very moist.  Should I pull the rest of the meat immediately or let it set any longer?


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 24, 2011)

Jakus said:


> Just pulled the bone.  It came out clean.  It was very windy here last night, and I kept having to close down my Big Green Egg more and more to keep the fire in check.  Apparentally the wind died down overnight and then I wasn't getting enough airflow to sustain the fire.
> 
> Is hitting 200 internal temp required?


the meat pulls best after it hits 195°-205°  Temps under 195 are good for slicing. I'd pull it now if its not to hot for ya, I'd like to see what some of the pulled pork pro's have to say also.

Oh and welcome to the forums....


----------



## fife (Apr 24, 2011)

Enjoy and happy Easter


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2011)

If bbally says it's safe then it's safe. Sounds to me you could easily pull it if the bone came out clean. Give it a try.


----------

